# Finished agility class, starting CGN



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

Good luck and have fun! No doubt Abbey's body and brain are having fun with all this!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope your first class went well. I am sure you and Abbey will rise to the challenges successfully. Lily and Peeves both have CGC. For Lily meeting the friendly stranger was very hard. She was just too wiggly and friendly. We squeaked it out though. Most of all, have fun.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

We had our first class and it was good, but interesting. Abbey did well, meeting new people and dogs is her problem too, "hi my name is Abbey I love life and I live you"!!! We usually do our obedience and agility somewhere else but the only place that offers the CGN class and test is the local kennel club. I was warned its a very clicky club and they do not welcome new comers, but I was still taken aback. They have a small membership and so have a difficult time getting enough volunteers for events they host, but even that doesn't make them anymore welcoming. It may be a long 6 weeks, but Abbey and I can hold our own.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Yikes that is rough! Why are small insular groups so blind to being small because they are insular? Be patient and persistent. I had a hard time fitting in at first with my club, but now I work for them!

I am sure you and Abbey will ingratiate yourselves when they see that she has brains as well as beauty.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I had to look up the meaning of CGN - it looks to be the Canadian equivalent to AKC CGC? 
Too bad the club is less than friendly - I bet they will warm up after you continue to go there and they see how dedicated you are. At any rate, have fun learning!


----------

